# Biofuel Infrastructure



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming to a pump near you...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/equipment/news/template1&product=/ag/news/equipment&vendorReference=0702DDCE&paneContentId=70117&paneParentId=70104&pagination_num=1


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

If I can get "regular" gas with NO ethanol for my small engines, that'd be a boon...

As for the "higher blends"... whatever floats yer boat...

Later! OL JR


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There are some diesel pumps with 5,10,20 and 100% bio diesel here.I'll use 20% if I stop there.Use 5% as mandated in Mn for a few yrs already in everything.It was 2% for maybe 10 yrs before that.

I grow soybeans and have shares in a soy plant that also makes Bio-diesel so might as well burn what you grow.

http://www.mnsoy.com/


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I have to pay extra (taxes, etc) for gasoline without ethanol and diesel that in not soy.
My gas equipment thanks me for it. The Honda 4 wheeler sits for months at a time and fires right up when needed- same for lawnmowers, chainsaws, my old tractors, etc. No fuel lines turning to a sticky powdery gunky mess in the bottom of a fuel tank.
My first problem with soy diesel was in the Kubota 5040. Only had a couple hundred hours on it and it started starving for fuel&#8230;periodically. Even though I used a PowerService Biocide as well as Howe's diesel additive. I found a greenish sludge "growing" in the plastic tank. I had to remove the tank, clean, change filters, etc&#8230;to correct the damage incurred. My ole 82 Chebby with the 6.2j diesel also had problems with soy diesel. It left me stranded about 40 miles from home&#8230;algae in the tank.
I will keep feeding my engines dino oil if the roughnecks keep feeding their livestock corn and hay.
There are far better uses for ethanol in my opinion anyway&#8230;over a cube of ice for instance.
Maybe, I wouldn't mind it SO much if the gummint would not mandate that I buy someone's product by making its use nearly-mandatory.
Ethanol and soy diesel are in the same class as Social Security and Obummer care&#8230; Ideas that are SOOOO good that they have to be mandatory&#8230;.if they were ACTUALLY good ideas, people would want them and no mandate would be needed.
73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Coming to a pump near you...
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/equipment/news/template1&product=/ag/news/equipment&vendorReference=0702DDCE&paneContentId=70117&paneParentId=70104&pagination_num=1


Already here.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> I have to pay extra (taxes, etc) for gasoline without ethanol and diesel that in not soy.
> My gas equipment thanks me for it. The Honda 4 wheeler sits for months at a time and fires right up when needed- same for lawnmowers, chainsaws, my old tractors, etc. No fuel lines turning to a sticky powdery gunky mess in the bottom of a fuel tank.
> My first problem with soy diesel was in the Kubota 5040. Only had a couple hundred hours on it and it started starving for fuel&#8230;periodically. Even though I used a PowerService Biocide as well as Howe's diesel additive. I found a greenish sludge "growing" in the plastic tank. I had to remove the tank, clean, change filters, etc&#8230;to correct the damage incurred. My ole 82 Chebby with the 6.2j diesel also had problems with soy diesel. It left me stranded about 40 miles from home&#8230;algae in the tank.
> I will keep feeding my engines dino oil if the roughnecks keep feeding their livestock corn and hay.
> ...


I agree completely...

We didn't grow any grain at all for about 15 years, from the early 80's until the mid 90's... Our old gasser combine had sat in the barn unused for most of that time... the first few years after we went all cotton, Dad would put a battery in it, prime the fuel system, and pull it out of the barn and drive it around a while and put it back once a year...

It had probably been sitting in the barn for over 10 years without being cranked when I decided to plant grain sorghum again, what with the 96 farm program loosening up the base acres and stuff... My brother and I went down there to drain the old gas out and dump in a couple five gallon cans of new gas we'd just got at the pump...

When I unscrewed the drain plug on the side of the machine, that old rush from when I was a kid came back... the gasoline BURNED when it hit my skin, and had that old familiar strong gas odor and shone every color of the rainbow as sunlight shone through the stream pouring out into a bucket... Not like this modern alky-gas that is clear as distilled water, smells (but not as strong as the old stuff!) and feels like cold water on your skin...

I told my brother, "H3ll, I think this stuff is better than the crap we just bought!" I screwed the plug back in, dumped it back into the tank, and crawled up the machine and primed the fuel pump and carburator fuel bowl, popped a new battery in, and gave her a crank... After about 45 seconds she popped to life and ran like a top...

Try that with modern alky-gas and you'll be tearing stuff apart and replacing parts for a MONTH...

Was probably still the old leaded gas in there... but it ran fine, even after sitting ten years!

Course, had to run it on modern alky-gas, and burned a heck of a lot more of it than in the old days, but that figures...

I'm with you-- if these "better ideas" are SO [email protected] good, WHY do they have to *FORCE* folks to adopt them?? If they were THAT much better, they'd sell themselves!

Later! OL JR


----------

